# My dying 240



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok, I decided to give my car an oil change, new oil filter, Bosch Platinum plugs, and new air filter. It ran great for about 30min. All of a sudden it starts chugging and dies out on me. It started up no prob but now it has a MAJOR power loss. Any Ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Dyran said:


> Ok, I decided to give my car an oil change, new oil filter, Bosch Platinum plugs, and new air filter. It ran great for about 30min. All of a sudden it starts chugging and dies out on me. It started up no prob but now it has a MAJOR power loss. Any Ideas?


Take out the Platinum plugs and put in new NGK OEM plugs.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

rogoman said:


> Take out the Platinum plugs and put in new NGK OEM plugs.


do plugs make that much difference? i got the NGK iridium IX...but friking cheap ass cables......SUPER SPARK (something like that from auto-zone)


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Loki said:


> do plugs make that much difference? i got the NGK iridium IX...but friking cheap ass cables......SUPER SPARK (something like that from auto-zone)


They definitely can. I would suggest taking out the Platinums also and replacing them for OEM NGK's. You also will probably be better off changing out the Plug Wires too. Just get something bigger that will allow less resistance through the wire from the plug to the distributor.


----------



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

Should they be performance plug wires? I replaced my wires about a month ago with the cheapest ones they had. I constantly have to secure the wires because they tend to slip off the dist. cap.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Dyran said:


> Ok, I decided to give my car an oil change, new oil filter, *Bosch* Platinum plugs, and new air filter. It ran great for about 30min. All of a sudden it starts chugging and dies out on me. It started up no prob but now it has a MAJOR power loss. Any Ideas?


see what i bolded? from personal experience Nissans have always ran like crap on Bosch equipment.

Don


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah check the wires dude, I'm running platinums and I have had no probs what so ever, I mean I have performnace wires that work real good, so I would think that that is the problem. Replace the wires and always rememeber, You get what you pay for.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

so can anyone recomend me some good wires that are atleast 8mm? for a 92


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

Try finding a set of Accel Race wires, they look real cool. Or I have performance MOPAR wires. They were on it when i bought the car, but they work real good. The ground wire is Huge, Makes for a more stable spark. No more HP but a better spark means cleaner exhaust and a happier manifold and so forth.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Jordy240 said:


> Try finding a set of Accel Race wires, they look real cool. Or I have performance MOPAR wires. They were on it when i bought the car, but they work real good. The ground wire is Huge, Makes for a more stable spark. No more HP but a better spark means cleaner exhaust and a happier manifold and so forth.



thanks i will check into that


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

There is no advantage to using any plug wires other than stock unless you have exhaust and intake mods to go with it. 

Get rid of the Bosch Plats, like everyone said. Look at the spark area when you pull them out, and compare them to a regular spark plug. You should see what the problem was almost instantly.......  The plats are very easy to foul.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> There is no advantage to using any plug wires other than stock unless you have exhaust and intake mods to go with it.
> 
> Get rid of the Bosch Plats, like everyone said. Look at the spark area when you pull them out, and compare them to a regular spark plug. You should see what the problem was almost instantly.......  The plats are very easy to foul.


i got intake, exhaust with 2.5" straight piping, header, clutch. will that work?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Loki said:


> so can anyone recomend me some good wires that are atleast 8mm? for a 92


Get a set of NGK 'BLUE' ignition wires; they are 8mm, very good quality and not expensive; cost less then OEM wires. I've got them on my '91.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with Sumitomo wires.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

are the NOLOGY wires worth the money?????
is this real????


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> are the NOLOGY wires worth the money?????
> is this real????


also i bought obx(there making good products now supposibly...) iridium spark plugs...
are those any good?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I was told by Opium that OBX has started to make good products. He's the one with the RHD rb20 powered 240sx. He said that he used OBX products, and hasn't had any problems with them.


----------

